# Why do intelligent women have such high standards?



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay so I'm not an attractive guy. I'd honestly say I'm 5/10 at most, 2/10 at worst. But I can get smoking hot women to date me, as long as they aren't intelligent. Seriously, a month after I turned 18 I was dating a 19 year old Hooter's girl who seemed to not have half a brain. Most of the girls I date can barely form coherent sentences over text. But intelligent women will ignore me, give me dirty looks, etc. just for trying to talk to them! In online dating it's even worse, when I DO hear something back from an intelligent woman, which is probably around 5-10% of the time, around 5 messages later I'm getting chewed out for my small talk. 

I think that's the reason I started dating later than most (at 15) because I was going for intelligent women who absolutely despised me. My first girlfriend asked me out after knowing me for like 20 minutes and she wasn't the brightest bulb in the box. 

Is it because I'm autistic and have a weird inability to do anything conversationally except small talk? Idk it's just confusing me.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> Seriously, a month after I turned 18 I was dating a 19 year old Hooter's girl who seemed to not have half a brain. Most of the girls I date can barely form coherent sentences over text.


Teach me.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

You gotta teach me too brah, lol.
A cute girl at the bus stop struck up a conversation with me after asking for sum directions the other day.I was pretty at ease about it.I figure maybe cold approach might not be so bad????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

It's because they are in a position where they can afford having such high standards since they're highly desired themselves.


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

Dating at 15 is considering dating later?! I'm about to be in college and I've never been on a single date.


I'm graduating at the top of my class and I'm almost positive I have dirt low standards. All I want is a guy with similar interests and a decent personality. 


Maybe that's just the type of women you attract...


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

My sisters are all intelligent (I mean you kind of have to if you want to graduate college in a STEM field) and I'd say they ignored most guys because they didn't want to play around. It's like asking why a smart guy doesn't chase borderline mentally retarded women. Because he gets bored.

You can only ignore how stupid she is for so long. Then the body doesn't matter anymore. Imagine being forced to watch a show you really really hate. But that's the only time you get to eat your favorite food. So you watch it. But then you find out you can watch a much better show and eat your favorite food during it too. So why would you go for the first? Stimulation isn't just physical.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

How you define a woman as intelligent?


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

dune87 said:


> How you define a woman as intelligent?


Being able to form coherent sentences.
Being able to hold a conversation about anything other than sex or getting married.

Those are the big two.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

clarkekent said:


> Teach me.


You have to look for the low self esteem girls then tell them what they want to hear.


----------



## Nernef (Nov 21, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> Okay so I'm not an attractive guy. I'd honestly say I'm 5/10 at most, 2/10 at worst. But I can get smoking hot women to date me, as long as they aren't intelligent. Seriously, a month after I turned 18 I was dating a 19 year old Hooter's girl who seemed to not have half a brain. Most of the girls I date can barely form coherent sentences over text. But intelligent women will ignore me, give me dirty looks, etc. just for trying to talk to them! In online dating it's even worse, when I DO hear something back from an intelligent woman, which is probably around 5-10% of the time, around 5 messages later I'm getting chewed out for my small talk.
> 
> I think that's the reason I started dating later than most (at 15) because I was going for intelligent women who absolutely despised me. My first girlfriend asked me out after knowing me for like 20 minutes and she wasn't the brightest bulb in the box.
> *
> Is it because I'm autistic and have a weird inability to do anything conversationally except small talk?* Idk it's just confusing me.


Probably this, more intelligent women, especially good-looking ones are even more picky with what guys they choose. They'd probably want more in-depth discussions, just some small talk won't cut it.

Stick with the hot dumb babes and feel grateful you can get them, while lots of guys here can't get any female.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Attractive and a smart woman can have any man in this world , why do you think she should chose you .


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

lol OP how can you even complain?
You are like a fat kid in a candy shop that can't find his one and only favourite chocolate bar, even though he can choose plenty of others.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok, how about meeting ladies who have mutual interests with you? I don't think a person has to be THAT intelligent in order to have some interests and then talk about them.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh yeah, and supposedly I'm intelligent. SUPPOSEDLY. I really feel like a complete and total idiot all the time. But apparently I have a high IQ. When I was diagnosed with Autism, they gave me an IQ test. It's 143 before it's adjusted for speed. With it adjusted for speed, it's 120. Why? Because the speed I think at is comparable to that of a mildly retarded person. I have a very hard time thinking of things to say and it gets very awkward a lot.


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

hevydevy said:


> Dating at 15 is considering dating later?! I'm about to be in college and I've never been on a single date.
> 
> I'm graduating at the top of my class and I'm almost positive I have dirt low standards. All I want is a guy with similar interests and a decent personality.


We should date.
If you don't mind a somewhat older guy. (Not to much older, tough)


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Skeletra said:


> That's it? :s
> Maybe you should up your standards? Or are you only after "fun" and short term relationships?


I can't raise my standards. I'll never get anyone if I do.

Edit: Did you delete your post?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

AmbiValenzia said:


> We should date.
> If you don't mind a somewhat older guy. (Not to much older, tough)


Smooth .


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Smooth .


This is still SAS.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

JTHearts said:


> I can't raise my standards. I'll never get anyone if I do.


Sure you can. But that would mean you're single for longer. Other girls see what kind of girls you usually go for.

Autism might have something to do with it if it's really high. But at forming coherent sentences.. I mean.. Jees..


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Getting a girlfriend in your teen years while being an aspie, that's an accomplishment right there. That's something few autistics accomplish at a young age. Talk to any other aspie and 8 out of 10 of them never had a girlfriend in their teen years. I guarantee you that. So you should be proud.


I mean dating at 15 and autistic? Holy mother fukn shtz! Dude you're like a prodigy. Many neurotypicals can't even get a date that young... You're my hero.


You're a god among men. Your name shall be passed down by generations of aspies worldwide.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

There's another expectation for every additional neural pathway? :stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JTHearts said:


> Okay so I'm not an attractive guy. I'd honestly say I'm 5/10 at most, 2/10 at worst. But I can get smoking hot women to date me, as long as they aren't intelligent. Seriously, a month after I turned 18 I was dating a 19 year old Hooter's girl who seemed to not have half a brain. Most of the girls I date can barely form coherent sentences over text. But intelligent women will ignore me, give me dirty looks, etc. just for trying to talk to them! In online dating it's even worse, when I DO hear something back from an intelligent woman, which is probably around 5-10% of the time, around 5 messages later I'm getting chewed out for my small talk.
> 
> I think that's the reason I started dating *later than most (at 15) *because I was going for intelligent women who absolutely despised me. My first girlfriend asked me out after knowing me for like 20 minutes and she wasn't the brightest bulb in the box.
> 
> Is it because I'm autistic and have a weird inability to do anything conversationally except small talk? Idk it's just confusing me.












Also it's weird that you say you're autistic but are more comfortable with small talk, that seems the opposite of most high functioning autistic people. They're usually happier discussing their interests.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Dude dating at 15 AND autistic. You should be proud man, I really don't know why you're complaining. At 15, any girl I looked at instantly rolled her eyes or looked at me in disgust. 

I mean seriously you know how many guys at 15 dated? Maybe around half to a third, you're still pretty young at 15 especially if you're a guy. You know how many people date at 15 and are high functioning autistic? Almost none, I guarantee you that. (Maybe unless you're a pretty girl) So you should be very blessed. 

I think that just proves that we're never satisfied with what we have.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

JTHearts said:


> Being able to form coherent sentences.
> Being able to hold a conversation about anything other than sex or getting married.
> 
> Those are the big two.


being sexist probably doesn't help your odds bro.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Also it's weird that you say you're autistic but are more comfortable with small talk, that seems the opposite of most high functioning autistic people. They're usually happier discussing their interests.


The thing is, that I am interested in small talk. I know that sounds very strange. But I find it fun and interesting, while most people seem to think it's a chore that you just do when you want to get to know someone.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

regimes said:


> being sexist probably doesn't help your odds bro.


How is that sexist?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

JTHearts said:


> How is that sexist?


classifying women as either a) dumb and family oriented or b) smart and snobby is pretty sexist.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Because it's natural to date people of a similar standard.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Smart women aren't really desireable though. They actually tend to have a harder time finding anybody. Above average women are at the sweet spot where they probably have a good job and went to college but aren't terrifying all the men around them away, and they generally are going to want someone who is doing better than they are.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Smart and beautiful. Just like Jamie Jolina. P.S. she's a character in the sims 3.


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm not saying this is necessarily true about you but just from reading your original post, I got this vibe that you were narcissistic and cocky on top of being sexist. Your view of women doesn't seem to be all that flattering and I agree you come off as sexist. Now if this is the way you generally talk online and in person, any intelligent woman is probably having the same or similar thoughts I am and that's why they don't show an interest in you


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Smart and beautiful. Just like Jamie Jolina. P.S. she's a character in the sims 3.


Lol  I always preferred Bebe Hart. I always had my character marry her as soon as she turned young adult.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Empress_D said:


> I'm not saying this is necessarily true about you but just from reading your original post, I got this vibe that you were narcissistic and cocky on top of being sexist. Your view of women doesn't seem to be all that flattering and I agree you come off as sexist. Now if this is the way you generally talk online and in person, any intelligent woman is probably having the same or similar thoughts I am and that's why they don't show an interest in you


I DO like women, it's not like I'm sexist or anything.


----------



## Snowblind89 (Jul 27, 2010)

If you don't see yourself as meeting their "high" standards then what's the point?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

JTHearts said:


> Being able to form coherent sentences.
> Being able to hold a conversation about anything other than sex or getting married.
> 
> Those are the big two.


That's...intelligent ? ..I'd say that's pretty basic for anyone who isn't mentally impaired lol.

As for the online dating thing, yeaaa you are going to get slammed for small talk type messages, regardless of the girl's intelligence level. I mean after all she did take the time to craft an entire profile discussing her life and hobbies and hopes and dreams, and yet you choose to completely disregard everything she wrote and lead with, "hi how r u?" It's like, wow, you clearly put a lotttt of thought into your messages :roll


----------



## scarlet harlot (Jan 6, 2016)

Personally, I can say mine arose due to attention on the specific matter. I'm thankful that it has.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

SAS your questions never cease to amuse.

So your question is why smarter people tend to make smarter choices?


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Sacrieur said:


> SAS your questions never cease to amuse.
> 
> So your question is why smarter people tend to make smarter choices?


so some fat ugly chick who happens to be "intelligent" deciding not to date anyone who isn't a male model with an IQ of 160+ is a "smart choice?" lolol


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

One cannot fly too closely to the sun dear Susan, without being burnt....


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

So what did he do?????


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Susan was a great dame to have on your arm in the early days....

She was funny, smart, vivacious, the center of the room, and a joy to be around....

But after things went south for her in the relationship department, she became angry, isolated, morose, started drinking heavily, and blaming the world for all of her problems....

She was a bad drunk, with cheap mascara and smeared makeup....

A Hollywood starlet grown old and lonely, living off of all of her yesterdays in the reels of black and white films....


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

JTHearts said:


> How is that sexist?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Some people have high standards because they can afford to have high standards because they know they have many prospects. Such as Tay Tay or AriGrande.

Meanwhile us Danny Devitos of the world just need to settle with what we can get. As long as she isn't like a secret cereal killer.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Some people have high standards because they can afford to have high standards because they know they have many prospects. Such as Tay Tay or AriGrande.
> 
> Meanwhile us Danny Devitos of the world just need to settle with what we can get. As long as she isn't like a secret cereal killer.


I've been known to murder some Cheerios.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

JTHearts said:


> Okay so I'm not an attractive guy. I'd honestly say I'm 5/10 at most, 2/10 at worst. But I can get smoking hot women to date me, as long as they aren't intelligent. Seriously, a month after I turned 18 I was dating a 19 year old Hooter's girl who seemed to not have half a brain. Most of the girls I date can barely form coherent sentences over text. But intelligent women will ignore me, give me dirty looks, etc. just for trying to talk to them! In online dating it's even worse, when I DO hear something back from an intelligent woman, which is probably around 5-10% of the time, around 5 messages later I'm getting chewed out for my small talk.


Doesn't your dad make 250K a year? You said that in one of your posts. Well, if it's true, then that's why you're getting these girls. Sometimes dumb and hot go hand in hand. Intelligent women ignore you because they see the entitled attitude you have and decide they want nothing to do with you.

ps...Why did you get banned? Nevermind, don't answer that.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

>ugly
>small talk
>aspie

>smoking hot gfs

sorry opie but something does not compute.

work on better bait
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

I must be dumb then because I've dated a lot of losers and now I am one.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

JTHearts said:


> I think that's the reason I started dating later than most (at 15) because I was going for intelligent women who absolutely despised me.


What the f***?! 15 is later than most?? I guess this confirms there is no hope for me, 19 in a couple of months and never done anything a girl. :frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

chefcurry said:


> What the f***?! 15 is later than most?? I guess this confirms there is no hope for me, 19 in a couple of months and never done anything a girl. :frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:


JTHearts still trolling after his death :lol


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

eukz said:


> JTHearts still trolling after his death :lol


:lol


----------

